# VI - Casablanca Travel To Go - Travel Network Experiences?



## darkshadowgirl2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello,

 I was just roped in last night at a VI time share presentation and after 3 hours of refusing to plop down 10k+ for a time share they offered me this Travel To Go  Travel Network membership for a 2000$ sign up fee and a 199$ yearly maintenance fee. Apparently I can get a week of condo usage for 199-399$.  With the ability to book nightly at the 199-399 rate prorated. 

But he didn't give me access to see the live catalog of rentals, availability and actual prices. I tried to log into the website too see what I'd get, but when I called them they said they didn't get my information and it would take a few days to get access to their system. 

Well my rescission period ends in 3-days. And without the ability to verify the viability of my purchase within that time frame I panicked and sent in to cancellation letter today. 

Anyone else using this and is this a good deal? Or is my gut feeling correct and it's a total rip off? 

Do you think I will have any problems with my cancellation?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably not a complete rip-off, but not a freebie either. I like Vacations Internationale (if that's the VI you are referring to), and use their resorts frequently through my VRI membership. Their resort network is well managed and for me (a Westerner) well located.

$10k is too much to pay- by a lot! Today you can get quality timeshares for $0 to top of the line ones for $5K. Remember, the maintenance fee goes on forever and increases yearly.

If you got your rescission letter off according to their instructions and on time, you will  be off the hook and will be refunded anything you paid.

On the whole, I'd say you did good.

If you are still interested in TS, take a look at the TUG marketplace (in the red stripe above) and the Bargain Deals in the Buying, Selling, Renting forum.

Jim Ricks


----------



## darkshadowgirl2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Probably not a complete rip-off, but not a freebie either. I like Vacations Internationale (if that's the VI you are referring to), and use their resorts frequently through my VRI membership. Their resort network is well managed and for me (a Westerner) well located.
> 
> $10k is too much to pay- by a lot! Today you can get quality timeshares for $0 to top of the line ones for $5K. Remember, the maintenance fee goes on forever and increases yearly.
> 
> ...



yeah I didn't buy the 10k TS, but a 2k vacation Club membership. But It sounds like I'm in the clear with the cancellation letter I sent? Phew that's quite a relief.. So when you buy these timeshares resale you still get all the points and perks? and Just pay the yearly's? Dang that's a Much better deal  I might actually be interested!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2011)

darkshadowgirl2 said:


> So when you buy these timeshares resale you still get all the points and perks? and Just pay the yearly's? Dang that's a Much better deal  I might actually be interested!



Yup. Some of them (Wyndham for one) don't pass along VIP or some 'status' things to buyers of resales, but for what you save you can call yourself anything. Like smart. You can certainly buy whatever perks you want with the savings. Like how many spa treatments or rounds of golf can you buy for $20,000. You can pretty much figure that on points based TS, that points are points. Spend 'em like currency.

Generally you pay a 'bid price (sometimes free or $1- one of mine cost $1.25), then a couple hundred$ to transfer the title then $100 to 200 for the resort to put it in your name. Then from there on out it's the annual MF plus possibly an II or RCI (exchange) fee. Sometimes a dreaded supplemental assessment will be charged if the resort hasn't done proper maintenance or a hurricane blows it down. This is why good management is essential.

In your get together with the VI sales weasels, you probably learned some stuff- most of it either wrong or lies. If you are interested, read the newbies stickies. Check out some of the TS groups or families that interest you. Ask questions. We are pretty nice people (with a few exceptions).

Welcome to TUG!

We're happy you dodged the initial bullet. Timesharing is one of the most pleasant things you'll ever be forced to do.

Jim Ricks


----------

